# What is This?



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

This SuperBowl Thing? I've been hearing a lot about it lately, some of my friends are even going off to celebrate this occasion.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

It's a bunch of sweaty men in protective clothing running around a field with a ball that is not ball shaped.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Klavierspieler said:


> This SuperBowl Thing? I've been hearing a lot about it lately, some of my friends are even going off to celebrate this occasion.


It's an NFL football game, the last of the season. It is preceded by frenetic hoopla. Both teams I follow are in it, so I win anyway.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

It's compulsory watching, and the best team is currently leading.

View attachment 3014


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

I'm watching Star Trek: Deep Space 9 and eating a bunch of junk food in lieu of a Super Bowl party (I couldn't care less about handegg). The hotel I work at is packed, though--the front desk was a zoo when I left because the Player's Club (casino loyalty program) is having an invite-only party for VIPs. Most of my day was spent telling people, "No, we don't have any rooms tonight."


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

I thought it was all over on the first of January, but is that the Rose Bowl?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Done!

View attachment 3017


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Good game. ended up with Eli stepping up, and the Pats D-line unable to get pressure. My #2 team won. I am happy for Eli and Coughlin. I expect both teams to be back.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Vaneyes said:


> It's compulsory watching, and the best team is currently leading.
> 
> View attachment 3014


And the best team won! Way to go, *BIG BLUE!* :clap:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Will I be breaking any laws by changing my avatar to the Giants 'ny' logo?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

elgars ghost said:


> Will I be breaking any laws by changing my avatar to the Giants 'ny' logo?


From our Terms of Service:



TOS said:


> *Any* kind of material copyrighted or owned by any individual or entity _other than the member_ may not be posted on Talk Classical *without the consent of the owner *[of the copyrighted material]*.*  If such an event occurs, the individual posting the information shall be held solely responsible.* T*alk Classical shall not be held responsible for member-posted information that may violate copyright law.


In other words, if something was posted that violated copyright law, *and we were contacted* by a law enfocement agency, we _could_ possibly be forced into sharing any/all personal information (user, email, IP address, etc) we have on file for that member posting the copyrighted material.

Personally, I wouldn't take the chance of that happening.

That's the long and short answer to the query 

As for Football itself, I have zero interest in the game ... now, Golf, that is another matter - at least that ball is _round_ and some _certainty of direction_ is possible when it hits the ground. :lol:


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Somehow I doubt a sports team is going to take legal action against a fan for showing their fandom on the internet; it's a waste of money and a waste of time.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Did anyone count the classical pieces which showed up on Super Bowl commercials? I was keeping a list on a Stevia packet, but my daughter dutifully threw it away. 

I recall something by Philip Glass, The Barber of Seville, La Donne es Mobile, Also Sprach Zarathustra, and the most represented, Beethoven's 5th. I thought that was a pretty good showing by the masters.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Crudblud said:


> Somehow I doubt a sports team is going to take legal action against a fan for showing their fandom on the internet; it's a waste of money and a waste of time.


That's what I was thinking, especially as I wouldn't be exploiting it for commercial reasons but I will play safe and take Krummhorn's advice considering how jealously guarded some trade marks are - one never knows. Thanks to you both.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

It's America's version of rugby, but with more protective padding.

They spend half the time hugging each other than going to a commercial.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I actually created this thread to mock football, SuperBowl, and everything to do with it, but whatever.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

At half time the substitute (reserve) players gather together to defend the stadium from a panzer tank full of elderly Germans. Live rounds are used.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Manxfeeder said:


> Did anyone count the classical pieces which showed up on Super Bowl commercials? I was keeping a list on a Stevia packet, but my daughter dutifully threw it away.
> 
> I recall something by Philip Glass, The Barber of Seville, La Donne es Mobile, Also Sprach Zarathustra, and the most represented, Beethoven's 5th. I thought that was a pretty good showing by the masters.


I've noticed this as a trend in commercials recently. Maybe a classy way to differentiate themselves? Or maybe I'm just sensitive to perceiving it.


----------

